# Can anyone recommend a good hairdresser?



## bx pat (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi, 
Can anyone recommend a good ladies hairdresser; preferably Green Community/Dubai Marina? Have been to the one at The Market; GC- it was ok. Need colour and cut - not mega bucks! Thanks for your help.
B


----------



## Coffee Mate (Aug 16, 2009)

*Hairdresser in Marina*



bx pat said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone recommend a good ladies hairdresser; preferably Green Community/Dubai Marina? Have been to the one at The Market; GC- it was ok. Need colour and cut - not mega bucks! Thanks for your help.
> B


Hi Pat
I have just moved to the marina and am going for a cut and highlights at Desire near marina mall on thursday so I'll let you know how I get on
Coffee mate


----------



## bx pat (Mar 7, 2009)

Coffee Mate said:


> Hi Pat
> I have just moved to the marina and am going for a cut and highlights at Desire near marina mall on thursday so I'll let you know how I get on
> Coffee mate


Thank you - appreciate it B


----------



## kandy25 (Sep 7, 2009)

Ha, that was going to be my next thread on here....

Decent hairdressers where you dont have to pay the world prices, in the UK i have hightlights and cut, so would be interested too see what is said about this one???

Would be great if you could let me know if you find anywhere reasonable..

Thanks


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

I went a couple of weeks ago to Franck Provost at Marina Walk. Not cheap cheap but really good cut and half head of highlights from a Syrian guy (whose name I have forgotten!). Think I paid 525 AED.


----------



## Coffee Mate (Aug 16, 2009)

*Hairdressers in Marina*

Just got back,had foils 2 colours and also roots cos she said the foils do,nt get right to the root and the grey would still show,true but not nice to be told!!Not cheap cost me 580 with a trim.I may go back if i can't find anywhere cheaper.Where does everyone else go in the marina?


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Not a Marina suggestion but if you don't mind a drive I can strongly recommend Faye at The Edge Salon in WAFI residences - tel 04 324 0024. I've been going to her for cut and highlights for over a year and she's great.


----------



## Coffee Mate (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks for that,I'll give them a try when my roots start showing!!


----------



## summ_flow (Oct 28, 2009)

I highly recommend for highlights, colour, etc. - 0501517347 a mobile professional hairdresser, normal rates. Give it a try. I have been using her for last 2 years. Cheers!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

I have my clippers....................................


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Coffee Mate said:


> Just got back,had foils 2 colours and also roots cos she said the foils do,nt get right to the root and the grey would still show,true but not nice to be told!!Not cheap cost me 580 with a trim.I may go back if i can't find anywhere cheaper.Where does everyone else go in the marina?


If you want cheaper then you have to drive out of the Marina area!
I have been going to a very good Syrian guy at th Crowne Plaza on Sheikh Zayed Road. Had colour and haircuts regularly. Their prices are good (also for the mani and pedi) and the service is good. The salon is called Maria Galland. I highly recommend them. Last time for cut plus roots plus pedi i paid 350.


----------

